# Reasons to be cheerful thread



## Grogger (Feb 22, 2016)

So at the moment the weather is terrible and winter is always depressing!! 

Thought I'd start this thread off and see if anyone has reason to be cheerful until the sunshine, long nights and summer golf returns! 

I leave the Navy this week and join a golf club as a brand new member on Thursday! I start my new job in March and can't wait!! 

Hope im not the only one on here in a happy mood


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

157 days and counting...

Assuming I hold my nerve and retire that is...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 22, 2016)

My birthday tomorrow!


----------



## IanG (Feb 22, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			157 days and counting...
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.
		
Click to expand...


Not that you're counting .....


----------



## Grogger (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.
		
Click to expand...

Thats some going!! I only managed 10 before I took the plunge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Thats some going!! I only managed 10 before I took the plunge
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't of faced a proper job!!&#128515;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm still breathing that's about it at the moment


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean that you will soon be a "proper" Senior?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Does that mean that you will soon be a "proper" Senior?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, will only be 52, still a kid&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			No mate, will only be 52, still a kid&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Went in as a boy soldier. 36yrs! Mate, you have my utmost respect and gratitude for your service...

Pity about the Everton thing though...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Went in as a boy soldier. 36yrs! Mate, you have my utmost respect and gratitude for your service...

Pity about the Everton thing though...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Brian, I blame me Dad for the Everton thing&#128515;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been happily married for 25 years today! Yes, it's my 41st anniversary. :smirk::lol:

Went to buy a big bunch of flowers for HID and the young lady who served me asked what the occasion was, when I told her she said she'd just kicked her boyfriend out yesterday as he was a lazy good for nothing who spent his cash on cocaine!

We don't always know how well off we are and also a smile from someone serving you doesn't really show how badly off some people are!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			My birthday tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I get one this year:lol:
Mrs Doon just bought me a nice Breghous Goretex coat. That will be the wet weather finished now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've been happily married for 25 years today! Yes, it's my 41st anniversary. :smirk::lol:

Went to buy a big bunch of flowers for HID and the young lady who served me asked what the occasion was, when I told her she said she'd just kicked her boyfriend out yesterday as he was a lazy good for nothing who spent his cash on cocaine!

We don't always know how well off we are and also a smile from someone serving you doesn't really show how badly off some people are!
		
Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary Chris and Mrs D, poor women deserves more than flowers&#128515;


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2016)

Grogger said:



			So at the moment the weather is terrible and winter is always depressing!! 

Thought I'd start this thread off and see if anyone has reason to be cheerful until the sunshine, long nights and summer golf returns! 

I leave the Navy this week and join a golf club as a brand new member on Thursday! I start my new job in March and can't wait!! 

Hope im not the only one on here in a happy mood 

Click to expand...

Lash up and stow jack.  All the best with your big run ashore :whoo:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Two weeks tomorrow and I will be golfing in Belek. Got to be happy about that.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 22, 2016)

My baby in general, each day is an adventure


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

Grogger said:



			I leave the Navy this week
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, I didn't realise Bury was a navy base  :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2016)

Life's too short (as I've found out recently) to worry too much about stuff you can't control. Becoming a much more chilled Homer


----------



## Grogger (Feb 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Lash up and stow jack.  All the best with your big run ashore :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much! Reckon I'll have a bit of a saw head on Wednesday!!



drive4show said:



			Blimey, I didn't realise Bury was a navy base  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they haven't built one with all the rain we've had the last few months!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2016)

Just opened and sipping a 1972 Glenturret limited edition which some kind soul gave me as a thank you in the summer.
Sweet fruitcake with a very smooth finish.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.
		
Click to expand...

Get some in you bloody sprog!!
Demob charts, everyone should have one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Get some in you bloody sprog!!
Demob charts, everyone should have one.
		
Click to expand...

Time to put the feet up&#128515;


----------



## evahakool (Feb 22, 2016)

Just booked a flight down to Gatwick, brother (golfmmad) has invited me to play in there society which is a 3 day event.

Will also get to play with my other brother who has recovered well from cancer after a hard battle which at the lowest point we didn't think he would make it.

Don't know how lucky we are at times so yea I've got reasons to be cheerful :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just opened and sipping a 1972 Glenturret limited edition which some kind soul gave me as a thank you in the summer.
Sweet fruitcake with a very smooth finish.
		
Click to expand...

What's your address Doon? That is my very favourite whisky.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 22, 2016)

Had an enjoyable if cold round of 18 holes at the weekend, my first since 2nd Jan and played rather nicely with my new bats.

All is well with the world again


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			What's your address Doon? That is my very favourite whisky.
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit yer a bad man, you would of said that if it was a bottle of 1983 clan dew.

me my reason to be cheerful is playing golf tomorrow again and the weather is going to be gorgeous again.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy Anniversary Chris and Mrs D, poor women deserves more than flowers&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

36 years in the army Paul .......  presumably not the Intelligence Corps ?? :lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			36 years in the army Paul .......  presumably not the Intelligence Corps ?? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Pass the dishcloth petal. I've just sprayed coffee everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			36 years in the army Paul .......  presumably not the Intelligence Corps ?? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

29 Royal Engineers, 7 Green slime&#128515;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			29 Royal Engineers, 7 Green slime&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Well done, thanks for what you've done!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			29 Royal Engineers, 7 Green slime&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Good effort me man, think you've earned a few midweek rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Good effort me man, think you've earned a few midweek rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tashyboy, planning quite a few&#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2016)

Playing at two top quality links courses and enjoying the company of fellow forumers :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2016)

Getting put forward for an award at work


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			131 Days till I retire after 36 years in the Army. No plans to ever work again.
		
Click to expand...

Very well done but stop egging the pudding with the work word.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			29 Royal Engineers, 7 Green slime&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Proof indeed that the work word was misused  . Nephew was Int in the end, bloody wasters.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Proof indeed that the work word was misused  . Nephew was Int in the end, bloody wasters.
		
Click to expand...

We all have a cross to bare&#128515;


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2016)

Sounds like a few on here might be doing the bars during Army v Navy. We have a free bar  if anyone fancies a can.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Played today in the most gorgeous weather you could wish for in February, and shot me best ever score.
 I flogged me nads off for 36 yrs doin crap shifts 7 days a week, even bragging last week that I went out for a drink on a Friday night with Missis T, something I could never really do whilst working.
Toaday on the golf course taking the Micky out of my pals and playing golf in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiine was what I dreamed part of my retirement would be like. Happy days, and days I hope other future retirees manage to fulfil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

Putting "do a barrel roll" into Google


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2016)

HID getting recognition for the hard work she's put in on the project in work and a big award. Made up for her


----------



## Grogger (Mar 7, 2016)

First day at my new job today!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2016)

Homergate 3 is upon us, celebrate the gift that keeps on giving 

where is my homergate 4 t shirt??


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2016)

therod said:



			Homergate 3 is upon us, celebrate the gift that keeps on giving 

where is my homergate 4 t shirt??

Click to expand...

The single best reason for not using the block button


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2016)

Grogger said:



			First day at my new job today!
		
Click to expand...


Hope it all went well for you....



146 days left before I pack it in...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2016)

Friends husband giving the cancer all clear


----------



## user2010 (Mar 7, 2016)

Van Gaals pre and post match interviews/conferences, pure comedy gold.
Old bacon faces face yesterday....priceless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2016)

therod said:



			Homergate 3 is upon us, celebrate the gift that keeps on giving 

where is my homergate 4 t shirt??

Click to expand...

I'm sure Smiffy will be selling them soon  :whoo:


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 7, 2016)

Duffing a drive today then hitting my 5 wood a silly long distance into the green for the par


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2016)

Spag Bol bubbling away and making the kitchen and dining room smelling lovely


----------



## Grogger (Mar 8, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Hope it all went well for you....



146 days left before I pack it in...
		
Click to expand...

Was good actually but I'll give it a week before I realise I still have about another 35 years of working left


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2016)

Grogger said:



			First day at my new job today!
		
Click to expand...

I subbmitted my Chit after 10 years also. Left back in 2009

Do i miss it?

Every single day 

would i go back?

Negat Seacat

Life is so much easier as a Civvie. Best of luck oppo


----------



## Grogger (Mar 8, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			I subbmitted my Chit after 10 years also. Left back in 2009

Do i miss it?

Every single day 

would i go back?

Negat Seacat

Life is so much easier as a Civvie. Best of luck oppo
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal 

Absolutely loved my time in the mob but if I'd stayed in any longer I'd have gone mental!! It's set me up for life now though and I'll always be grateful it was there for me. 

Wont half miss the lads and the mentality of the mess deck though.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Cheers pal 

Absolutely loved my time in the mob but if I'd stayed in any longer I'd have gone mental!! It's set me up for life now though and I'll always be grateful it was there for me. 

Wont half miss the lads and the mentality of the mess deck though.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing better or funnier in life, than 40 lads, sat in nicks and flip flops in a mess square, all hanging out and spinning the horrific snaggy dits from the night before.

Honestly i miss that lads so much it physically hurts. Most of my wingmen now have a twice yearly reunion and go dark and deep either in the UK or Foreign. The wife dreads me going away because (as you would imagine....) it is carnage.

It really has helped us all to cope a bit better with being a normal member of the public as opposed to jolly jack the drunken Matelot and slayer of Wrens 

On a side note

You a PFK or a Guz Rating?

I was a PFK on 23's. Killock Golly when i left


----------



## Grogger (Mar 8, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			There is nothing better or funnier in life, than 40 lads, sat in nicks and flip flops in a mess square, all hanging out and spinning the horrific snaggy dits from the night before.

Honestly i miss that lads so much it physically hurts. Most of my wingmen now have a twice yearly reunion and go dark and deep either in the UK or Foreign. The wife dreads me going away because (as you would imagine....) it is carnage.

It really has helped us all to cope a bit better with being a normal member of the public as opposed to jolly jack the drunken Matelot and slayer of Wrens 

On a side note

You a PFK or a Guz Rating?

I was a PFK on 23's. Killock Golly when i left
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha mess deck life is the best! I was a Killick stoker Pompey rating. Was only ever in Guzz for Raleigh and BOST


----------



## Grogger (Mar 23, 2016)

One more night shift then it's a long Easter weekend!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2016)

Grogger said:



			One more night shift then it's a long Easter weekend!!
		
Click to expand...


Back to back four day weeks :thup:....


----------



## Grogger (Aug 29, 2016)

Got home from work straight into the garden and played football with my 2 year old. Now enjoying a well earned Peroni on the decking with Mrs Grogger amd having steak and chips for tea! 

Apart from being a Leeds fan life is good


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Top of the league. &#128077;


----------



## drdel (Aug 29, 2016)

HID and me went for a walk around a nearby lake and stopped in their cafÃ©. Only had a twenty in change so just went for for a coffee etc.

Got chatting the said goodbyes. Realised when we were home I'd still got my Â£20 note 'cause we'd not paid !!!

I drove back to day and paid the bill - a princely sum of Â£8.35. Owner was over the moon: but I was only correcting my own stupid mistake. Still made me feel good ?


----------



## Tongo (Aug 29, 2016)

Spent the most glorious day watching Berkshire v Lincolnshire in the Minor Counties Cricket Final at the stunning Wormsley Cricket Ground. 

Simply magnificent!


----------



## Grogger (Aug 29, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Spent the most glorious day watching Berkshire v Lincolnshire in the Minor Counties Cricket Final at the stunning Wormsley Cricket Ground. 

Simply magnificent!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely way to spend a bank holiday afternoon in the sunshine


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 31, 2016)

My 7.25lb carp winning the family summer holiday fishing competition on the final day beating my two boys' best of 7lb and 6.75lb respectively. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 1, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



View attachment 20662
View attachment 20663
View attachment 20664


My 7.25lb carp winning the family summer holiday fishing competition on the final day beating my two boys' best of 7lb and 6.75lb respectively. Winner winner chicken dinner.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2016)

Seeing a cyclist go straight through a red light, nearly take out two pedestrians  crossing the road and then when he turned round to yell abuse at them, watching him ride straight into the back of a parked car.   Oh we did laugh.  Unfortunately he got up and rode off.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 2, 2016)

After a worrying 7 days, dad should be out of hospital this weekend. It's been damn hard holding it together for him.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2016)

Cat has brought in her first dead mouse for us, 3 months after we started letting her out (has been a house cat for the previous 5 years) and 3 weeks after installed a cat flap for her.
Missus wasn't happy but I was laughing my nuts off.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's Friday...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 2, 2016)

Left Truro in Cornwall 8am this morning, arrived back home Ashford, Kent at 1.30pm - how good is that !!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2016)

In couple of weeks going to our friend's place in south Devon for a week.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Left Truro in Cornwall 8am this morning, arrived back home Ashford, Kent at 1.30pm - how good is that !!
		
Click to expand...


are you saying its good to be in kent ,sheeeeeeesh:rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Left Truro in Cornwall 8am this morning, arrived back home Ashford, Kent at 1.30pm - how good is that !!
		
Click to expand...

 Brilliant for the people of Truro.:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Cat has brought in her first dead mouse for us, 3 months after we started letting her out (has been a house cat for the previous 5 years) and 3 weeks after installed a cat flap for her.
Missus wasn't happy but I was laughing my nuts off.
		
Click to expand...

I once got woken up at 5-30am by crashing and banging coming from downstairs. I thought we were being burgled. Turned out it was one of my cats trying to bring a still wildly flapping pheasant in through the cat flap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			After a worrying 7 days, dad should be out of hospital this weekend. It's been damn hard holding it together for him.
		
Click to expand...

Good news fella. Hope the prognosis is positive and he gets better soon


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 5, 2016)

Tax Rebate's. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2016)

I got a tax rebate this week too...not massive but the price of a new fairway wood! 

....and I'm off to Australia in a few weeks too!

AND I am on the Sunningdale and NZ trip!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2016)

IanM said:



			I got a tax rebate this week too...not massive but the price of a new fairway wood! 

....and I'm off to Australia in a few weeks too!

AND I am on the Sunningdale and NZ trip!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you are on some kind of roll. I feel a bit rubbish about my life after reading this &#128546;


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2016)

Had a lovely drive from Turriff to Elgin this afternoon. Took the coastal route through Banff and past an insane looking course at Cullen that looked to be inside the cliffs &#128517;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2016)

The Post Office are releasing Mr Men stamps!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Post Office are releasing Mr Men stamps!
		
Click to expand...

Will you be buying Mr Happy stamps?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Will you be buying Mr Happy stamps?
		
Click to expand...

Bought the first day covers which has them all and a limited edition Mr Tickle


----------



## JCW (Oct 6, 2016)

Besides planning my month away in feb there is my daughter , my 1st child now 19months old , the joys of fatherhood , all my days are happy ones since she graced my life , just wonderful to see her grow up .................EYG


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 6, 2016)

JCW said:



			Besides planning my month away in feb there is my daughter , my 1st child now 19months old , the joys of fatherhood , all my days are happy ones since she graced my life , just wonderful to see her grow up .................EYG
		
Click to expand...

no kids myself but my cousin has just had a little girl.

Not going to lie it's made me 'broody'. Hopefully won't have one for a little while yet


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			no kids myself but my cousin has just had a little girl.

Not going to lie it's made me 'broody'. Hopefully won't have one for a little while yet 

Click to expand...

Come round my gaff for 30 minutes before tea time. It's like contraception in an life experience. You won't want any after that!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 6, 2016)

Got an email to say that the job that I was due to go on in mid September had been delayed again and was now expected to start on 17th October. This would have gone in the Random Irritations thread, as I had turned down other work to do this project, until I read further down the message to find that the client was paying a daily retainer fee of 2/3 day rate backdated to 15th September which was the original project start date. If the project does actually start on 17th October they will still have paid me over Â£10k to stay at home with the family doing the school run, watching the Ryder Cup and enjoying myself before they start paying me to actually do any work for them.


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 7, 2016)

Last day in work before a week off! Jet off to Budapest on Sunday :cheers:


----------



## Tongo (Oct 7, 2016)

Got one of those new fivers in change just now, so now i'm a millionaire! 

On to Flea Bay in a minute as i'm sure the going rate for them is now 7 figures.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 11, 2016)

Staying up until nearly 5am to see my NFL team win on a last-second fieldgoal on Monday Night Football.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2016)

On the way to Ferdown to play in the final of team over 50's comp. Free golf, free nosh and free drinks. And I'm not at work.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 12, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			On the way to Ferndown to play in the final of team over 50's comp. Free golf, free nosh and free drinks. And I'm not at work.
		
Click to expand...

We won. Ferndown was in amazing condition yesterday. Played there many times but don't  think I have seen the greens that good before, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2016)

Sitting upstairs at my mother's house in Glasgow - the sun is out and the front garden looks lovely - though there are big dark clouds about.  But for the moment...a reason to be cheerful - though tinged with sadness as my mother is no longer here with us,


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 12, 2016)

Specialist at the Beatson in Glasgow well impressed with my recovery/fitness/attitude and says he'll look forward to seeing me in one year!
So happy that I went and got some chipping and putting practise in tonight.
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2016)

toyboy54 said:



			Specialist at the Beatson in Glasgow well impressed with my recovery/fitness/attitude and says he'll look forward to seeing me in one year!
So happy that I went and got some chipping and putting practise in tonight.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like good news.  Glass half full always good.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 13, 2016)

SILH....Always been positive(god only knows why tho with my golf!)Helps get thro lifes little tribulations!
Jimbo


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2016)

Its Friday!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Its Friday!!
		
Click to expand...

And I'm off work.

And my hangover isn't as bad as expected after a wedding yesterday.

And I'm off out for golf and beers later.

It's a good day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2016)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH....Always been positive(god only knows why tho with my golf!)Helps get thro lifes little tribulations!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I'm totally with you on this at the moment...my Mrs is in chemo at the moment

Anyway - reasons to be cheerful - she seems fine this morning - we'll have a chat shortly - and then golf this afternoon at Bellshill with Billy and WillieP - every cloud...(will have a silver lining for Billy and Willie...).  

And my lovely 21yr old daughter is off up to  London this morning for an interview with Amnesty International UK hoping for an intern post - and yesterday she submitted an application to work as an evening counseller/phone support for ChildLine.  Sometimes your children can be a right pain - sometimes they make you very proud.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2016)

"Every day is a nice day, its just that some are nicer than others."


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2016)

Hatched a Pikachu....


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2016)

When your 70 and can still compete with 58 year old whippersnappers :whoo:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 14, 2016)

A couple of beers has made me a little tipsy.

Two beers is my new nickname


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Hatched a Pikachu....
		
Click to expand...

FTW! Why not Zoidberg?

Ive had nothing good in ages, despite clocking 12 miles every weeknd!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			When your 70 and can still compete with 58 year old whippersnappers :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've got 12 years and 16 days before I find out. Or is it 16 days before I get beat by a 70 year old?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've got 12 years and 16 days before I find out. Or is it 16 days before I get beat by a 70 year old?
		
Click to expand...

Brian, you're more than welcome to find out at my gaff ,anytime before you get really old :smirk: :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2016)

The Treasurer has only gone and done a pot of proper ground coffee and a bacon and egg roll! I may have to take her of the performance improvement plan she is on.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The Treasurer has only gone and done a pot of proper ground coffee and a bacon and egg roll! I may have to take her of the performance improvement plan she is on.
		
Click to expand...

i think she wants to check your performance tonight.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i think she wants to check your performance tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I could show her my medals...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 15, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			FTW! Why not Zoidberg?

Ive had nothing good in ages, despite clocking 12 miles every weeknd!
		
Click to expand...

Is this golf talk ???


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2016)

Flying to St. Andrews tomorrow, for four days golf and the forecast looks good.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2016)

Being asked to be god father to a friends new baby


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Flying to St. Andrews tomorrow, for four days golf and the forecast looks good.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not jealous:ears:


----------



## Tongo (Nov 25, 2016)

Firing up the woodburning stove and getting that nice smell of burning wood that is part of winter.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 25, 2016)

Went into a jewellers on weds, seen a nice piece for Missis T but it was bloody expensive. Anyway I got a phone call today and it has been reduced to half price coz of Black Friday. It was one of half a dozen pieces on a countrywide sale. 
Theres two scorch marks on the drive from when I drove off to buy it. God I would of been livid if I had bought it on weds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

The Xmas Ads - really like the Amazon ones


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hopefully , playing tomorrow and the forecast is quite good , so fingers crossed.:whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2016)

Going to be a dad in January. Can't wait.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Hearing a mate is in remission from cancer


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

Finally got myself a pay rise after playing the long game all year, not huge (2.6%) but a nice little bonus before xmas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Going to be a dad in January. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats - May for me :whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Congrats - May for me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Likewise mate, first time?

It is for us, been a long road but we got there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Going to be a dad in January. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Top man. That'll cut the golf down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Likewise mate, first time?

It is for us, been a long road but we got there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate - first one for us as well , so excited.

Spending like crazy on baby stuff


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. That'll cut the golf down
		
Click to expand...

That'll stop the 0.1s at least


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes mate - first one for us as well , so excited.

Spending like crazy on baby stuff 

Click to expand...

Had his/hers first Wolves kit arrive today 

Poor kid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Had his/hers first Wolves kit arrive today 

Poor kid.
		
Click to expand...

Child cruelty


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 29, 2016)

Heart Extra Xmas playing non stop Xmas music. I like Christmas !!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Congrats - May for me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Bazzatron said:



			Likewise mate, first time?

It is for us, been a long road but we got there.
		
Click to expand...

Huge congrats to you both :cheers:

A few years ago but remember the excitement of it all


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Congrats - May for me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Great news Phil. Hopefully he or she will take after their mother.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Congrats - May for me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Congrats to you both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

richart said:



			Great news Phil. Hopefully he or she will take after their mother. 

Click to expand...

You and me both  - she is the better golfer and hockey player :thup:


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			That'll stop the 0.1s at least 

Click to expand...

Might have to suggest this to HID. Maybe not


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 10, 2017)

Multiple reasons today:-

- It's my last day in my current job and moving on to pastures new (and greener hopefully)
- I have my first full week off since around October time
- I'm playing St Andrews next week.
- It's Fridayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2017)

Just ordered my new car, lease not bought. Had to smile at some of the 1st world issues when discussing options to tick, ha ha. 

Going away this weekend to my favourite town, Harrogate and eating in my favourite Indian, The Jinnah. Happy days indeed &#128588;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just ordered my new car, lease not bought. Had to smile at some of the 1st world issues when discussing options to tick, ha ha. 

Going away this weekend to my favourite town, Harrogate and eating in my favourite Indian, The Jinnah. Happy days indeed &#128588;
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy


----------



## Beedee (Apr 14, 2017)

Got into work yesterday to find that the company had left a big Easter egg on every desk.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2017)

I just bought return flights to Tenerife from Glasgow for only Â£82.98 :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2017)

The art 50 thread is closed for a bit :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The art 50 thread is closed for a bit :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm open to bribes  &#128526;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'm open to bribes  &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Where would you like to start the negotiations at 

What's your price


----------



## One Planer (Apr 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where would you like to start the negotiations at 

What's your price
		
Click to expand...

Cheaper than mine.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

I would have thought after 555 pages there wasnt anything else to argue about in the art 50 thread ,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I would have thought after 555 pages there wasnt anything else to argue about in the art 50 thread ,
		
Click to expand...

But that's not the point........
Err what is the point? .........

Isn't it rude to point ? ........

Errr.........


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But that's not the point........
Err what is the point? .........

Isn't it rude to point ? ........

Errr.........
		
Click to expand...

.
I  think i have just had it pointed out to me ,by someone trying to make a point. .maybe he was just point scoring .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
I  think i have just had it pointed out to me ,by someone trying to make a point. .maybe he was just point scoring .
		
Click to expand...

15 all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2017)

Seeing a hedgehog in the garden. Really love seeing them go about their business and first time in the four years we've lived in the new house we've seen one


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2017)

New kitchen nearly finished, should be able to cook a real meal this time next week  - Woopie!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seeing a hedgehog in the garden. Really love seeing them go about their business and first time in the four years we've lived in the new house we've seen one
		
Click to expand...

.
my cats are fascinated by them ,they wont leave the buggers alone when they come in the garden.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Seeing a mousey voley rodenty creature by the first tee. It didnt give a stuff about us. Just got on with doing mousy things.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Seeing a mousey voley rodenty creature by the first tee. It didnt give a stuff about us. Just got on with doing mousy things.
		
Click to expand...

The wild wallabies at The Zoo trump ( if I can use that word) a mere rodent.
Saw a little baby one the other day  and an adult sunbathing near a green .

#properwildlife


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
my cats are fascinated by them ,they wont leave the buggers alone when they come in the garden.
		
Click to expand...

Watch out they're covered in fleas, you could get some itchy pussies . .


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2017)

Sat on the terrace eating lunch. 30*C and a gentle breeze coming off the mountains. A bottle of Rioja, straight from the fridge...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2017)

Just had a week away with the grandsons... If that can't put a smile on me face and a skip in my step nothing will...

And, a quick mention for Southwold pier... 
Great afternoon out with plenty there to raise a smile..


----------



## JT77 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sat last night watching the Newcastle game with the weeman, although not the result we wanted i love spending time like that with him, 4 billion questions during the game, but he soaks it all in, then tries it on the pitch when we head down, its class.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2017)

Sitting here sipping the good whisky looking out on four days hard labour of digging out an old pond and building a new rockery.
Chuffed that I still have a bit of go in me whilst approaching 70 and delighted to working alongside my equally hard working missus who has made an amazing recover from last winters operations.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Sat on the terrace eating lunch. 30*C and a gentle breeze coming off the mountains. A bottle of Rioja, straight from the fridge...
		
Click to expand...

Is Rioja not red wine? Red wine in the fridge&#128561;. How uncultured &#128513;. (I'm just jealous of someone sat in 30 C heat)


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is Rioja not red wine? Red wine in the fridgeï˜±. How uncultured ï˜. (I'm just jealous of someone sat in 30 C heat)
		
Click to expand...

Baron de ley Rioja is white, and drop dead beautiful. Usually Â£8 in the U.K. â‚¬2.75 here.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sitting here sipping the good whisky looking out on four days hard labour of digging out an old pond and building a new rockery.
Chuffed that I still have a bit of go in me whilst approaching 70 and delighted to working alongside my equally hard working missus who has made an amazing recover from last winters operations.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Doon, especially hearing your missus is doing so well after such a worrying time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 15, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sitting here sipping the good whisky looking out on four days hard labour of digging out an old pond and building a new rockery.
Chuffed that I still have a bit of go in me whilst approaching 70 and delighted to working alongside my equally hard working missus who has made an amazing recover from last winters operations.
		
Click to expand...

Good news about the wife.:thup:
Watch that back you want to enjoy the pond


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2017)

Nowt &#128542;


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Nowt &#63006;
		
Click to expand...

Miserable bu993r...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2017)

Watch the mirrors - Fish is getting upset.....&#128552;&#128561;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sitting here sipping the good whisky looking out on four days hard labour of digging out an old pond and building a new rockery.
Chuffed that I still have a bit of go in me whilst approaching 70 and delighted to working alongside my equally hard working missus who has made an amazing recover from last winters operations.
		
Click to expand...

Good news as you went through the mill a but last year!!!!!! Surely she would have had a supervisory role as head of the house?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

On a hospital appt with missus at the RVI Newcastle, when staff and kids from the Childrens Ward did a "Flash Mob" in the main area.

Brilliant, inspirational but also heartbreaking watching all these sick kids laughing and smiling singing "Happy" by Pharell. 

All in aid of a kids charity.


----------

